# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Është i mundur një sistem demokratik në islamizëm?

## ☆Angie☆

Është një shtet demokratik në Islam një  „contradictio in adjecto“, ashtu si Samuel P. Huntington e postuloi dhe në lidhje me këtë a mund të pranojë Islami universalitetin e të drejtave të njeriut si një bërthamë të domosdoshme të një shteti të së drejtës?

Islami dhe demokracia shihen tepër shpesh si antipode të njëra-tjetrës. Mund të thuhet me plot bindje se gati ¾ e sitemeve politike në botën islame janë regjime diktatoriale, të karakterizuara nga shkelja e të drejtave të njeriut, shtypja e minoriteve dhe e femrave, nga fondametalizmi, radikalizmi dhe konfliktet e brendshme, luftrat civile, dhuna, sulmet terroriste, përndjekjet ndaj mendimit të lirë, fetarëve, kundërshtarëve të regjimit etj. Të gjitha këto dhe shumë të tjera e kanë kthyer botën muslimane në një arenë të përgjakshme ku pothuajse çdo ditë prej sulmeve kamikazë vriten njerëz të pafajshëm, ku në vend që të lulëzonte paqja sundon një anarki e pashoqë, kurse për shtet të së drejtës as që bëhet fjalë. Ai që kemi parë në çerekshekullin e fundit nuk është Islami, por instrumentalizimi politik i tij nga diktatorë si Sauds në Arabinë Saudite, Khomeini dhe pasardhësi i tij Ahmadinedschad në Iran, Mubarak në Egjipt, Ghaddafi në Libi, Assads në Siri apo Numeiri në Sudan etj

A është një sistem demokratik kompatibël me Islamin?
Sa është e mundur të implementohet demokracia në vendet islamike?
Çfarë kushtesh duhen plotësuar në mënyrë që të funksionojë një sistem i tillë atje?

PS: Jam shumë e ndërgjegjshme se kjo si temë e ka vendin te nënforumi i kulturës demokratike, por nuk besoj se ne këtu, gjë e dëshmuar kjo,  e kemi aq kulturë demokratikë sa ta trajtojmë këtë si një diskutim të tillë pa e drejtuar temën në binarët e kacafytjes fetare.

----------


## uvejsa

Po te ishte tema e vendosur te toleranca fetare, atehere do beja nje muhabet te gjate me ty angelina rreth kesaj teme.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Qëllimisht nuk e vendosa atje:

1. sepse nuk ka ndonjë lidhje me tolerancën fetare.

2. sepse në mënyrë të pashmangshme shkrimet do kenë nota intolerance, ajo vlera e kulturës demokratike që s'e kemi.

3. sepse në mënyrë të pashmangshme do të sulmohesha, dhe besoj sulmohem ende, nga të "prekur në sedër" meqë qëllimi i pyetjeve të ngritura do të keqkuptohej si gjithmonë dhe mua do më atribuohej roli i provokueses së rradhës.

----------


## drague

YES ..YES KA THONE HAXHIJA

te mushme e ke.

----------


## _Mersin_

Angelin problemi nuk qendron tek islami.Problemi qendron disi me ndryshe.Me shkatarrimin e perandorise osmane mbaroi dhe fuqia e muslimaneve ne bote.Shtetet muslimane u ndane ne provinca nacionaliste ku secili i gezohej pushtetit te vet.Ne perandorine osmane kane jetuar ne paqe dhe muslimanet dhe krishteret.Krishteret kane ndertuar kisha dhe i kane zbukuruar ato.Perendimi nga frika e nje rigjallerimi te khalifatit islam vendos perhere pengesa .

Marrim Turqine.Nese Partia e Erdoganit fiton zgjedhjet ne mynyre demokratike duke u votuar nga populli pse ka perpjekje te brendshme per ta rrezuar kete parti dhe per ti bere grushte shteti.Shembulli me konkret kemi vitin 1997 ku junta ushtarake doli mbi  politiken.Atehere ne kete rast themi se laiket minuan procesin demokratik te zgjedhjes nga populli.E njejta gje ndodhi ne ne Algjeri.Kur populli votoi si perfaqesues te tij muslimanet ushtria algjeriane me presidnetin aktual me ndihmen franceze bene grusht shteti.Ne te dyja rastet jane minuar demokracia e popullit prej juntave ushtarake te dirigjuara dhe mbeshtetura nga perendimi.Arsyeja nuk eshte qe po largohej demokracia nga keto shtete por perendimit i intereson qe muslimanet te udhehiqen nga njerez totalitare te cilet ushtrojne dhune dhe diktature mbi principet islame te popullit.Ne keto kushte une do thoja qe te gjitha keto regjime mbahen dhe ushqehen me nocione te dhunes prej perendimit.Para nje javesh po degjoja lajmet se si presidenti i Egjiptit, shtet mijavjecar dhe shume dimensional ne aspektin religjoz, futi ne burg disa kundershtare te tij politike.Arsyeja ishte banale dhe absurde.Asnje kancelari perendimore nuk e ngriti zerin, perkundrazi i puthen dhe doren.Pse nuk sponsorizohen agjeturat te bejne revolucione sikurse ne Iran.E njejta gje ndodh ne Kazakistan ku komunistet shtypin muslimanet dhe i mbyllin xhamite.pra peshku i madh ben historine kunder peshkut te vogel.

Gjithashtu Hutigtoni ka harruar te flase per qeverite kukulla si ajo e Karzait,Malavit dhe e Abasit.Qeveri te cilat vijne me fuqi dhe suport ushtarak te huaj qe ska lidhje me deshiren e popullit.Ne fakt perendimi eshte mesuar me kete gje pasi keshtu vepron dhe ne ameriken latine sepse ky eshte cikli i jetes se tij qe beri me lekurkuqet e amerikes.

Ne keto kushte ne si muslimane e dime mire qe nese dikush nga shtetet do vendosi sistem islam te mirefillte do luftohet dhe do i rrezohet pushtetit per tu vendosur nje diktator apo nje Sadam si lider qe pastaj te gjej pretekstin per ta pushtuar ose ti sjelle "lirine".

Rasti me konkret eshte dhe rasti i nje atentatit qe ju be mbretit te arabise Saudite me emrin Feisal.Ai kerkoi te drejtat e popullit palestinez dhe per kete shpalli embargo naftes.Sa embargo kemi degjuar ne prej shteteve perendimore kunder atyre muslimane.Askujt siu be grusht shteti .Puci ketij Mbreti ju be brenda nates dhe te nesermen hypi dikush tjeter ne pushtet duke e vrar mbretin.

Sa atentate po i bejne Erdoganit.Nje njeri snob, me kollare me musteqe, pa mjeker dhe jo fondamentalist sic e quajne shpesh here fobistet muslimanet.Pse duan ta heqin nga skema politike ose ta vrasin.Pse kane frike nga ndershmeria dhe drejtimi i njerzve muslimane.

Lobi homoseksual qe drejton nje pjese te mire te botes bashke me lobin cifut nuk i do muslimanet te fuqishem sepse u tregohet pasqyra qe tregon njollat dhe cmendurite e ketij qyteterimi te degjeneruar qe eshte sot.

Shikoje cpo bejne ne Shqiperi, duan ta bejne homoseksualizmin te drejte njerzore nderkohe qe ai eshte poshterim njerzor.Miliona euro nga ambasadat sa dhe  se fundmi ne lajmet klanit tregohet dhe per shperndarjen e disa librave tek shkollat fillore me qellim zbutjen e maskilizmit dhe homoseksualizmin e supermanit apo batmanit.

Keshtu qe une mendoj se ti duhet te studiosh me shume dhe ti shikosh gjerat ne sensin e paanshmerise qe te llogjikosh me sakte pavarsisht propagandes qe ekziston sot .Musliamnet kane per ta ngritur peradorine e tyre demo-kratike-islame dhe te jesh e sigurte qe bota do ta kete zili se paret nuk do ti harxhojne per homot dhe per armet por per te varferit.

New order ... nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem nje rikthim i konservatorizmit te islamit perballe liberalizmit degjenerues te shoqerise sot.Po i bien si magelani por ne fund po drejt "Diellit" do shkojne.

----------


## Kavir

E shikon c`na bere moj Angelina? Na e bere Mjekopsikopatine t`i futet filozofise dhe politikes.

Ehhh thuaj, keshtu eshte kur nuk kemi me Baba Dovletin qe te na mbronte nga te pafete. Shikoni tani ku jemi katandisur, flasim shqio e kemi internet. Po te ishte Padishahu, per Allah, keta qafire do i kishte shkuar ne shpate dhe ne do  ishim te lumtur. Do pinim salep dhe do flisnim turqisht si njerez normale. 



Qeveria e shitur e Egjiptit fut ne burg njerezit e ndershem. Shikoni Ahmedinexhadin, qe e ka bekuar Allahu, qe nuk fut asnje ne burg. Biles Irani nga qe ndjek rrugan e Allahut nuk ka as burgje me, se nuk duhen. Kurse njerezit e keqinj, qe jane amerikane te maskuar si iraniane, varin veten nga inati.....ne mes te sheshit te qytetit.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Problemi qëndror mendoj në jokompatibilitetin e Demokracisë me Islamin, qëndron në faktin se shteti nuk është i ndarë nga feja. Kurani në islam nuk është vetëm i vlefshëm për një sferë të caktuar të jetës, por për të gjithë shoqërinë islame si për sferën private ashtu si edhe atë publike. 
Nuk ka pasur kurrë një  Renaissance islame, as ndonjë  Hobbes, Locke und Rousseau islam, apo ndonjë deklaratë të tipit të Kantit ( të mendosh që për ato që pohoi  Kanti duhet të ishte vrarë në Europën e shk. 18). Në asnjë moment të historisë së shteteve islame nuk është arritur të diferencohet me qëllim shkëputjen e politikës nga feja, fenomen që Europa e ka njohur para ca shekuj tashmë.
Sheriati është implementuar nga vetë drejtuesit  islamik dhe pikërisht ky është problemi më madhor dhe me pasoja. SHERIATI! Ligjet fetare të sanksionuara në Sheriat nuk mund të lënë vend për themele të një demokracie në shtet dhe në shoqëri.Normat fetare të forcuara nga petku i një feje monotesite e përjashtojnë principin e sovranitetit të popullit dhe bien ndesh me idenë demokratike të vetqeverisjes ( duhet të jetë populli ai që duhet të zgjedhë qeverisjen e tij) Me Sheriatin në fuqi shkrihen në një dispozitat ligjore dhe ato fetare. Në këtë mënyrë aty supervizioni i shtetit realizohet nga interpretuesit e verseve të shenjta të Kuranit. Pra normat e drejtësisë legjitimohen në mënyrë fetare kështu dhe jo nëpërmjet institucioneve demokratike ligjore. Sheriati ka supremaci në jetën e çdo qytetari, është jo vetëm rregullues ligjor por edhe moral.

Sa më fondametaliste dhe sa me më pak tipare shekullarizuese të rrënjoset një fe në kulturën e një shoqërie, aq më tepër e vështirë do të jetë për të etabluar aty një demokraci, si sistem themelor mbrojtës të të drejtave dhe lirve themelore të një individi.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

[QUOTE=Mjekesia;2651966]



> Marrim Turqine


Mos e merr fare. Turqia, megjithë problemet që paraqet, është republikë parlamentare demokrarikë që në '82 (pa i hyrë reformave të Atatürkut)





> E njejta gje ndodhi ne ne Algjeri.Kur populli votoi si perfaqesues te tij muslimanet ushtria algjeriane me presidnetin aktual me ndihmen franceze bene grusht shteti.Ne te dyja rastet jane minuar demokracia e popullit prej juntave ushtarake te dirigjuara dhe mbeshtetura nga perendimi


.

Po flet për komplote perëndimore? Apo je edhe ti partizan i teorive të konspiracisë? 



> Pse nuk sponsorizohen agjeturat te bejne revolucione sikurse ne Iran.


Algjeria është arenë e përgjakshme sulmesh terroriste kundër liberalëve dhe vetëm Irani është një konkurues i denjë i saj, me përndjekje, raprezalje, tortura me vdekje ndaj kundërshtarëve të regjimit, liberalëve, aktivistëve të të drejtave të njeriut dhe çdo kujt tjetër që ka guximin të përdorë lirinë jo të sanksionuar të fjalës.

Në këto kushte duhet të gjykosh ti pak më shumë me neutralitet. Po me Palestinën, Sirinë, Libinë, Indonezinë dhe Sudanin si duket?






> Shikoje cpo bejne ne Shqiperi, duan ta bejne homoseksualizmin te drejte njerzore nderkohe qe ai eshte poshterim njerzor.Miliona euro nga ambasadat sa dhe  se fundmi ne lajmet klanit tregohet dhe per shperndarjen e disa librave tek shkollat fillore me qellim zbutjen e maskilizmit dhe homoseksualizmin e supermanit apo batmanit.


Për këtë çështje s'kam nevojë fare të shkruhet.

----------


## _Mersin_

Normalisht qe Sheriati islam nuk predikon sistemin e cmendurise dhe debilizimit.Sheriati Islam ngrihet mbi pese baza themelore ne gjithe strukturen e tij politike dhe juridike.

Mbrotja e fese
Mbrojtja e jetes
Mbrotja e nderit
Mbrojtja e pasurise
Mbrojtja e mendjes

Ndersa demokracia nuk ka kulturen e jeteses qe ofron sheriati islam.ne demokraci morali dhe nderi jo vetem qe skane ndonje vlere por perkundrazi ato zhvelresohen sepse propagandohet e keqa.
Ne demokraci dinjiteti njerzor bie aq poshte sa ska Dostojevsk ta shkruaj.Kultura qe zhvillohet sot ne vendet demokratike eshte kulture e degjenerimit, pronografise dhe homoseksualizmit e cila shitet si nje emancipim dhe zhvillim.Ne fakt homoseksulizmi ka nevoje per shtytje nga mbrapa qe te ece perpara.
Rendi social dhe ai kulturor ne demokraci edhe pse mund te kete disa pika te perbashket me islamin, kane ndasite e tyre te cilat fillojne qe nga shkaqet dhe problemet sociale.
Ne islam droga, prostuticioni dhe homoseksualizmi ndalohet qe ne origjine
Kurse ne demokraci keto nuk ndalohen por vetem kurohen

Sistemi financiar ne islam eshte sistem qe nuk i jep perparesi te pasurit perpara te varferit qe fatkeqsisht keshtu ndodh sot ne sistemin demokratik.Fjala demokraci sot eshte bere thjesht fjale simboli se pushtetin nuk e ka populli por lobingje te fuqishme ekonomike te cilat perpiqen te vendosin interesat e tyre.Shitet shume marka demokraci por fitimet nuk i shkojen popullit.

E drejta e lirise se individit ne demokraci shkon deri aty sa njerez me fame kerkojne te vrasin vetes per shkak te dnerhyrjes ne jeten private te paparaceve apo gazetare.Si mund ta quaj te drejte individi une kur dikush me vjen ne dhomen e gjumit dhe me fotografon, apo kur dikush mund te shaje dhe ofendoje pa piken e pergjegjesise morale dhe ligjore.ne islam ska te tilla shkelje, nese tjetrine  fyen pa te drejte vepron ligji.

Ne islam ska nevoje te ndahet shteti me fene pasi ne predikojme pushtetit e ligjeve te Zotit dhe jo pushtetin e loeve cifute dhe homoseksualeve masone.Ne Islam drejtuesi i shtetit ka vetem detyre manaxhimi sepse ligjshmeria i takon Zotit.Si thua ti me mire pushtetit i lobit, popullit apo i Zotit?
Kshuqe nese kisha e tkurri intelektualin dhe shkencetarin prandaj ndodhi ndarja ne islam kjo nuk eleminohet por perkundrazi cdo njeri perdor vullnetin dhe te drejten e tij te kufizuar vetem tek e mira.ne Islam fjala dhe vepra "e keqe" ka kufizueshmeri dhe 'embargo'/Ky eshte dallimi i perciptas nderkohe qe ka shume dallime te tjera.

Nese jemi mesuar ta quajme demokracine sistem e duhur e ke gabim, asnjehere pushteti politik ska qene per popullin dhe pro popullit pervec tek profetet e medhenje te Zotit.

Ky eshte dallimi midis deshires per te vepruar ate qe thote Zoti ne te mire dhe deshires per te vepruar ate qe thote djalli dhe miqte e tij ne te keqe.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Mjekësia asnjë nga këto tipare që ti "ia vesh" demokracisë nuk është e legjitimuar me asnjë kushtetutë perëndimore, asnjë.

----------


## _Mersin_

[QUOTE=angelina o2;2652013]


> Mos e merr fare. Turqia, megjithë problemet që paraqet, është republikë parlamentare demokrarikë që në '82 (pa i hyrë reformave të Atatürkut)
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Po flet për komplote perëndimore? Apo je edhe ti partizan i teorive të konspiracisë? 
> 
> 
> Algjeria është arenë e përgjakshme sulmesh terroriste kundër liberalëve dhe vetëm Irani është një konkurues i denjë i saj, me përndjekje, raprezalje, tortura me vdekje ndaj kundërshtarëve të regjimit, liberalëve, aktivistëve të të drejtave të njeriut dhe çdo kujt tjetër që ka guximin të përdorë lirinë jo të sanksionuar të fjalës.
> ...


Ti thua mos merr Turqine por merr Sudanin?
Une nese debatoj bisedoj me parime bisede dhe jo kuturu.Ke qene ndonjehere ne Malajzi.Eshte shtet musliman, po ne Dubai pse duhet ti referohesh dickaje qe ty te pelqen nderkohe qe te kritikosh islmin nisu nga parimet e tij dhe jo nga shtete afrikane.Ne fakt manipulimi mediatik ka bere efektin e vet magjik.Kur falsin per krishterimin marrin Venecian, Romen, Mikelanxhon qe i mbushi kishat me figurat lakuriqe.Ndersa kur flasin per Islamin shkojne gjejne nje fis ne afrike qe jeton ne kacolle dhe thojne ja muslimanet.

Sa per Alegjerine dhe te tjerat regjime despotike dhe totalitare nuk do shume koment kjo gje pasi jane te verteta qe njihen nga te gjithe.Ska te beje me teori konspiracioni.Nuk mund ta quaj teori konspiracioni kur ne amerike del nje maniak dhe vret 20 vete per nje arsye ordinere, apo kur degjoj nderrimin seksual te njeriu perendimor vetem pse zgjodhi demokracine si sistem vlerash dhe mendimi ne lirine e zgjedhjes, apo kur degjon nderrimin e lekures nga te zi nga frika e fobizmit dhe nenvleresimit te vetes.islami percon krenari me ate qe Zoti te ka dhuruar sepse ne islam vleresohet mundi, perpjekja, dituria qe ke fituar dhe jo ate qe ke dhurate qofte kjo lekure, bukuri, seks, etj etj.

Nese do mendimin tim edhe irani eshte nje sistem totalitar, Huntigtonit nese e ke lexuar jep nje shembull shteti A dhe shteti B.Kina dhe Tajvani.Irani eshte nje pompim per disa plane qe perendimi ka ne lindjen e mesme.Tani skam kohe se do na duhej nje nate dimri per ti shpjeguar te gjitha, dhe fatkeqesisht ndodhemi ne pranvere.

----------


## _Mersin_

> Mjekësia asnjë nga këto tipare që ti "ia vesh" demokracisë nuk është e legjitimuar me asnjë kushtetutë perëndimore, asnjë.


Ne Shqiperi u lejua homoseksualizmi?U ndalua ofendimi dhe permicmimi i tyre?
U ndalua padia ndaj gazetarit qe shkruan per pushtetarin/Lejohet alkoli?Nuk zbatohet ligji duhanit?Ne Gjermani ke shtepi publike?Ne amerike studio pornografike?Ne brazil ke Gay pride qe dalin ne rrugen e qyteteve dhe bejne parada.Hollanda shteti homoseksual, Zvicra shteti i lejimit te droges.etj etj

----------


## r'posa

Demokracia eshte iluzion. E duke e prezantuar demokracin si kundërshtar te fesë, ju kerkoni nje opozit qe ta sfidon demokracin, e per kete keni zgjedhur Islamin.

Te pergezoj per temen.

----------


## _Mersin_

Angelin meqenese je besimtare kristiane ndiqe kete histori te shpjeguar prej meje.

Hebrejte donin te provokonin Jezusin per sistemin demokratik romak dhe i thane 

Cmendon ti Jezus per taksen e Cezarit?
Jezusi e kuptoi provokimin se hebrejte se kete argument do ta perdornin per ta denoncuar ate tek romaket, si nje njeri qe thyen ligjet demokratike te Romes, e u tha.
Me jepni nje monedhe.Ato ia dhane nje monedhe dhe Jezusi pa ne monedhe figuren e gdhendur te Cezarit ndoshta dhe mbi shkrimin ne monedhe "Cezari mbreti Romes".
Pastaj Jezusi u kthye nga hebrejte qe ishin te pushtuar nga romaket dhe i kishin te ndaluara shembelltyrat dhe ishin urdheruar qe ti thyenin ato  .Por sigurisht dhe shembelltyrat pagane te pushtetit te cilet i serviloseshin dhe te merrnin si shembelltyre ne jeten e tyre profetet e Zotit.U tha Jezusi hebrejve- Jepini Cezarit ate qe i takon Cezarit dhe Zotit ate qe i takon Zotit.

Jezusi u tha qe cezarit pagan ti jepej mos servilizmi dhe mos marrja e tij si nje shembelltyre politike kunder ligjeve te Zotit.Jezusi edhe pse e kuptoi dredhine e cifutve per te gjetur shkak per ta sulmuar ate tek Romaket kur ai do shante sistemin demokratik te cezarit, ua dha pergjigje qe kristianet e kuptuan si ndarje te pushtetit te Zotit me pushtetin e Cezarit laik.Krishteret i lane laiket tu sundojne shtetet e tyre dhe kete kerkojne prej muslimaneve.Por muslimanet nuk vendosin Cezaret ne vend te Zotit.

----------


## Kavir

Une s`e kuptoj pse i bini kaq rrotull, filloni me justifikime, akuza, hedhje dege me dege etj.

Pse nuk i bini shkurt:

Islami NUK ka lidhje me Demokracine. 
Demokracia eshte Ide. Nuk ka asnje vend ne bote 100% demokratik. 
Islami eshte Ide me vete.
Te dyja keto Ide jane ne kundershtim qqe ne themel me njera tjetren.

Demokraci nenkupton Mysliman = Kristian = Ateist = Pagan = Hindu.
As mund te mendohet qe ne syrin e nje myslimani, ateisti apo kristiani te jete i barabarte.

Demokraci nenkupton Vullnet i Shumices,pa shkelur te drejtat e pakices.
Ne Islam nuk ekziston as si ide "vullnet i shumices"  apo "te drejtat e pakices". Ne Islam ekziston vetem Sheriati. Se cfare mendon shumica apo se cfare te drejte ka pakica eshte "ide aliene" per shtetin fetar.

Demokracia nenkupton Liri Veprimi, Liri Mendimi, Liri Zgjedhjeje.
As mund te mendohet ne nje shtet islamik "liria e veprimit" per te pire alkool apo per te degjuar rrokenrroll. Te mos flasim pastaj per ndalimin e skulptures, piktures, filmit, fotografise dhe gjithe arteve pamore.
Dmth po u be Europa shtet islamik, gjeja e pare do jete shkaterrimi i pikturave qe nga Da Vinci e deri tek Moneja. Pikasos do i shuhej edhe emri ne regjistrin e gjendjes civile.
E njejta gje do ndodhte me skulpturat qe nga Antikiteti dhe Mikelanxhelo e deri tek Monumenti Nena Shqiperi. (Skenderbeut do i zhdukej edhe ai Varri Simbolik, ashtu sic iu zhduk varri i vertete 500 vjet me pare).

Edhe W.W.W fale te cilit ne sot komunikojme do merrte fund. Ne vend te tij do ishte W.W.I. (World Wide Islam) ne te cilen do kishin liri-hyrjeje vetem materiale propagandistike islamike.

Edhe librat e shejtanit qe nga Komedia Hyjnore, veprat e Shekspirit, Getes e deri tek libri me i fundit do digjeshin dhe do shpalleshin te ndaluar. Mjere ai qe do guxonte te permendte Fishten, Nolin...lere me pastaj ate mynafikun Naim.

Edhe.....ohuuuu po ku mbarojne "edhe"-t.


Pra ndryshimi  mes  Demokracise dhe Islamit nuk eshte qe "nuk ekziston demokracia" sic do te na e paraqesi Arpos Efendiu. Ndryshimi eshte ne Themel.

Dhe e njejta gje vlen jo thjesht per Shtetin Islamik por per cdo shtet fetar.

----------


## Kavir

Se harrova gjene me kryesore:

Si mund te perputhet me Demokracine nje sistem qe zbaton Skllaverine?

----------


## iliria e para

Pyetja do te ishte apsurde sikur mos te kishim njerez te cmendur nga feja.
Keshtu mund te diskutohet me muaj dhe vite dhe mos te vime te asnje perfundim.
Ne realitet *feja ciladoqofte,*nese nuk largohet nga politika dhe tentimi te mbaje privilegjin qe i ka dhene " Perendia", kjo bjen ndeshe me demokracine dhe lirine e personit.
Disa nga fete e kan kuptuar kete pune dhe jane bere me shume formale, ose ta themi jane bere shume liberale.
Disa tjera ne krye me fene muslimane, keto pretendojne se jane nga Perendia.
E cka kan tu afrojne popujve te vet keto vende perpos fese?

----------


## r'posa

> Une s`e kuptoj pse i bini kaq rrotull, filloni me justifikime, akuza, hedhje dege me dege etj.
> 
> Pse nuk i bini shkurt:
> 
> Islami NUK ka lidhje me Demokracine. 
> Demokracia eshte Ide. Nuk ka asnje vend ne bote 100% demokratik. 
> Islami eshte Ide me vete.
> Te dyja keto Ide jane ne kundershtim qqe ne themel me njera tjetren.
> 
> ...



Nese ky eshte Vullneti i popullit dhe mundesia e demokracis per te zgjedhur ate qe eshte e mira per vete, pse jo ?  :buzeqeshje: 

Un jam pro-demokracis direkte ne Demokraci.

----------


## jarigas

> Normalisht qe Sheriati islam nuk predikon sistemin e cmendurise dhe debilizimit.Sheriati Islam ngrihet mbi pese baza themelore ne gjithe strukturen e tij politike dhe juridike.
> 
> Mbrotja e fese
> Mbrojtja e jetes
> Mbrotja e nderit
> Mbrojtja e pasurise
> Mbrojtja e mendjes
> 
> *Pyetja qe lind vetvetiu eshte:Nga kush duhet t'i mbroje?????*
> ...


Per Angelinen.

*Ne Turqi kemi nje shembull te mire se deri kur feja nuk perzihet me shtetin, demokracia eshte nje sistem qe mund te egzistoje dhe te zhvillohet gjithashtu.
Demokracia nuk mund te egzistoje ne nje shtet fetar....na asnje menyre.....aq me pak kur nje fè e tille quhet Islam.
Kemi nje paralelizem te çuditshem ndermjet "inkuizicionit te shenjte" dhe "sheriatit islamik" edhe per sa i perket shtrirjes kohore....mjaft te kujtojme se sa kohe pas lindjes se rrymes fetare ka ndodhur nje dukuri e tille dhe se Islami eshte 6shekuj pas Krishtit dhe eshte e lehte te kuptosh se  bota islamike po perjeton kohen e "inkuizicionit" dhe per fat te keq te myslimaneve, pjesa e tjeter e botes vrapon me shpejtesine e drites.......*

----------


## bindi

> Është i mundur një sistem demokratik në Islam?


Mendoj qe jo...,perderisa ne shtetet islame eshte e ngritur nje tabu, dhe shteti udhhiqet nga feja ,ku sherjati bene ligjin e keti shteti, kurse nje musliman ,nuk duhet te mendoje me koken e vete, por thjeshte ne ate ,çfare eshte e shkruajtur ne kuran ketu 1400 vjet me pare...,Perdndyshe ky do shpallej hertik i pa bese ,dhe do denohet sipas sheriatit...!THjeshte siteme te ketilla jane diktatoriale apo inkfizivo-fetare ku feja perben ideologjine e keti shtetit, Dhe ironija qe te jete me e madhe, shume nga njerzit as nuk jane te vetdishem se atyre ju eshte  bere shplarje e trurit , dhe jane bere rrob te dogmes dhe friges, qe eshte instaluar ne kokat e tyre nga tutoret mason te ashtuquatur islamik...,Qe ne fakt me shume jane duke bere punen e djallit ,se qellimit te fese dhe islamit...! Ne kushte te ketilla as qe mund te merret me mend nje sistem te bazuar ne vlera dhe parime universale...,Pa liruar paraprakishte nga tabuja ,qe i ka mbyrther ato shtete qe per ideologji shteterore kane fene...!

PS. Sa me pare qe keto shtete te behen shtete sekullare...,aq me mire e me shpejte do i hapin vehtes rruge drejte lirise dhe prosperitetit te tyre...!

----------

